

DjangoStack - mshafrir
http://bitnami.org/stack/djangostack

======
stevenp
This stack is awesome. I spent months trying to build an easy-to-replicate
django environment, and after I discovered bitnami, it was a piece of cake.
Highly recommended for local development.

~~~
bad_user
> _I spent months trying to build an easy-to-replicate django environment_

Really? What problems did you encountered?

    
    
      sudo aptitude install apache2 libapache2-mod-wsgi  \
        mysql-server-5.0 python-mysqldb python-django
    

Or if you want more flexibility in regards to available packages ...

    
    
      sudo aptitude install python-pip python-virtualenv
      virtualenv ~/django-env
      pip -E ~/django-env install Django
      source ~/django-env/bin/activate
    

And yeah, you still need to configure an app.wsgi and the site in
/etc/apache2/sites-available, but it doesn't take longer than 20 minutes the
first time, and then you can easily replicate it (personally I have a little
script written by me that does the configuration). Just cargo-cult the stuff
in here ...
[http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/howto/deployment/modwsg...](http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/howto/deployment/modwsgi/)

~~~
phernandez
Do you mind sharing your django.wsgi file? I'm trying to set this up right now
for a site I'm working on. After looking throught the docs and some blog posts
it wasn't clear to me how to hook up apache and virtualenv. Do you source in
the env via the activate script? I feel like I'm missing something. Thanks.

~~~
bad_user
Basically in the WSGI file (which is just python code) you need to insert the
virtual-env site packages in sys.path, with something like this ...

    
    
      virtenvdir = '/path/to/virtual-env/lib/python2.5/site-packages/'
    
      import sys
      if virtenvdir not in sys.path:
          sys.path.insert(0, virtenvdir)

------
ivankirigin
But that isn't my stack. What about nginx, memcache, and more recently a nosql
tool like couchdb.

I got the impression the first is rocketing in popularity, the second is
ubiquitous, and the third is inevitable at scale. Why start with anything
less?

~~~
tvon
> _But that isn't my stack. What about nginx, memcache, and more recently a
> nosql tool like couchdb._

If you're working with a project that _needs_ nginx over apache, and _needs_
nosql, then you won't be using a packaged solution anyway.

> Why start with anything less?

Because it's better than not starting.

Beisdes, "less" in this case is subjective.

------
liraz
Shameless plug: there's also <http://www.turnkeylinux.org/django>

